# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Sanyo Beta VTC 9350 προβλημα με κεφαλη ηχου

## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπερα! Εχω ενα Sanyo βιντεο (Betamax παλι) 35ετιας και εχω χασει την μπαλα με την κεφαλη ηχου! Εχω πειραξει ολα τα ρυμθιστικα (αζιμουθιο, υψος, κτλ...) και παλι δεν ακουγεται καθαρα ο ηχος και δεν ακουγονται οι υψηλες συχνοτητες (treble). Μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει μια συμβουλη? Ξερω οτι ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολο να βρω κασετα Beta alignment και δεν εχω παλμογραφω...
Ευχαριστω!
best.jpg

----------


## angel_grig

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει η κεφαλη?θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι πιο απλο πχ. πυκνωτες..

----------


## georgis

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν ειναι η κεφαλη.τουλαχιστον ειχες βαλει σημαδια σε ολα αυτα που πειραξες για να τα ξαναφερεις στην αρχικη και σωστη τους θεση;

----------


## νεκταριοος

η ταπεινη μου γνωμη πηγενε το σε καπιον που ξερει ,(προσπαθησε να διατηρησεις αυτην την οραια συσκευη κοσμημα)

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> Εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει η κεφαλη?θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι πιο απλο πχ. πυκνωτες..


Ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι εχω πετυχει χιλιαδες βιντεο με τετοιο προβλημα και παντα εφταιγε η κεφαλη...μονο που στο συγκεκριμενο δεν μπορω να την επαναφερω!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν ειναι η κεφαλη.τουλαχιστον ειχες βαλει σημαδια σε ολα αυτα που πειραξες για να τα ξαναφερεις στην αρχικη και σωστη τους θεση;


Οχι και οπως ειπα δεν εχω παλμογραφο και κασετα ρυθμισεων... :frown:

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> η ταπεινη μου γνωμη πηγενε το σε καπιον που ξερει ,(προσπαθησε να διατηρησεις αυτην την οραια συσκευη κοσμημα)



Ειναι πραγματικα ομορφο! Εχω αλλα 3 Beta που δουλευουν αλλα θα ηθελα να σαξω και αυτο... :Smile:

----------


## betacord85

αν αλλαξεις ολους τους πυκνωτες στην βαθμιδα audio και επικρατει παλι το ιδιο προβλημα τοτε ειναι κεφαλη φαγωμενη...και ολα αυτα γιατι ο φεριτης που ηταν στα sony ξταν για τα σκουπιδια...και μην ξεχνας οτι σε αυτο το beta που εχεις η ταινια ειναι παντα πανω στις κεφαλες...φαντασου οσες φορες εχεις δει ταινια και στο τελος στο rewind μεχρι την αρχη ειναι σαν να εχεις 2 δυο φορες την ταινια με συνεπεια η κεφαλη να φθειρεται διπλασια η κεφαλη...

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> αν αλλαξεις ολους τους πυκνωτες στην βαθμιδα audio και επικρατει παλι το ιδιο προβλημα τοτε ειναι κεφαλη φαγωμενη...και ολα αυτα γιατι ο φεριτης που ηταν στα sony ξταν για τα σκουπιδια...και μην ξεχνας οτι σε αυτο το beta που εχεις η ταινια ειναι παντα πανω στις κεφαλες...φαντασου οσες φορες εχεις δει ταινια και στο τελος στο rewind μεχρι την αρχη ειναι σαν να εχεις 2 δυο φορες την ταινια με συνεπεια η κεφαλη να φθειρεται διπλασια η κεφαλη...


Γιαυτο στα επομενα μοντελα VTC 5000/5550 η ταινια κατεβαινει οταν πατας stop. Οι κεφαλες ειναι κατασκευης Sony?

----------

